# Anxiety and uncontrollable panic attacks



## Hellokitty151 (May 31, 2015)

Hi ladies

I'm currently on 12dp3dt. This is my second attempt a frozen one this time. 

I keep getting really bad panic and anxiety attacks and I can't seem to shift them they happen for no reason at all. My chest goes tight and I find it hard to breathe. 

Has anybody else expirenced this. 

I've never ever suffered with it I'm wondering if it's just the drugs or stress off everything, 

The only things I've been told I can have is chamomile tea green apples and dark chocolate. 

Any other ideas would be much appreciated it's taking over my life.

Xx


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that you're going through that. I read one of the ladies was experiencing anxiety and panic attacks from one of her medications. Can't remember which one... Maybe a down regulation one? Ivf itself is really stressful so it's hard to say if it's the emotional toil or a side effect of a medication. I know I was feeling really depressed with my meds. It's best to speak to the doc..also the medication information phamlets are helpful in checking for side effects. xx


----------



## Hellokitty151 (May 31, 2015)

Thank you, I had it my first cycle to but it was much worse and that was a fresh cycle. I had mild ohss as well. I Am on different mess this time apart from the progesterone pessaries So I'm beginning to think it's the high dosage of that I have to take. 

It's horrid completely consumes you xx


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, not panic attacks but am feeling a bit odd today ( 8dp5dt, also FET). Emotionally feel fine, but since this afternoon, I've been feeling an almost excited/ nervous feeling in my chest & tummy, a bit like just before an interview, public speaking or something like that....  You could almost describe it as butterflies! I'm not planning to test till next week ( my clinic advises 14 dp5dt) so don't think it anticipation about test, don't quite know what it is, but bit strange!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, I suffer panic attacks on a regular basis, I hate the feeling that anxiety creates physically, it isnt good for the body but in a way its the body trying to tell us something.
(if you work and your job is in anyway stressfull, have you thought about being signed off?) Just try anything to distract/make yourself happy, do nice things etc.
Please take it easy and I hope it eases


----------



## mimijaz77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Scorpy,

I am 7dp 5dt in my 1st ivf cycle. I have had a mild case of ohss towards the end of my stimms and after egg collection. I found that this made me feel slightly anxious and breathless. The Gonal F definitely affected me and I have just developed ohss again and the same feeling has returned! I would put it down to meds and stress and i know you are not alone!

I just keeped myself busy with simple things to do and i found that worked. Distraction and more distraction.
I hope you get your BFP

Xc


----------

